# Whats your absolute favorite rib rub recipe?



## delarosa74868

Im still trying to find the right rub for ribs.  I have tried every kind my local stores carry with no avail. I have doctored up store bought and made from scratch with recipes from the net.  I cant find "the one" yet.  I dont want to buy some secrete rub from anywhere, I want to be able to make it at home.  Kinda like smoking ribs, I can buy them down the road at the BBQ joint, but I like smoking mine myself.  So if anyone has a sweet rub recipe, Im all ears.


----------



## raceyb

check the rub recipes in the forums. There are plenty of them there.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=123


Also, I did a small write up on a new product in stores here.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=85599


----------



## scpatterson

Im gonna be honest and say Im not a big complicated rub fan. I would try any of them but Im a very simple style smoker and for me its Tony Chacheres, pepper, Good onion powder, paparika and thats it. For chicken its the same but i throw in some lemon pepper. I love sweet BBQ sauce but I dont like the meat itself sweet, and I serve my sauce on the side and hot....Not much help sori


----------



## flash

I use two. A modified Jeff's and MDM rib rub. You'll have to google it up (MDM)
The amounts of sugar might scare you, but give it a try. My wife is not into sweets that much, but loves MDM on her ribs.


----------



## txbbqman

Me personally, I use 2 also....Jeff's Rub which you can get when you take the 5 day ecourse, and a modified version of Jeff's Rub

They work well and have an awesome flavor

Good luck


----------



## meat hunter

I personally do not like a real sweet rub, but the wife and kids love this one. Pretty simple.
1 cup    Brown Sugar
1/4        Cup Paprika
1/4       Cup Kosher Salt
2 Tbl     Onion Powder
3 Tbl     Garlic Powder
2 Tbl     White Pepper
2 tsp     Cayenne
2 tsp     Ground Mustard
1tsp      Cumin
4 tsp     Cherry Kool-Aid (pre-sweetened) 4tsp NOT Table spoon LOL.

Don't let the koolaid throw you, allot of people use it and it does make a good flavor. Very good on ribs and brisket.


----------



## chisoxjim

i agree,  I use some in my rub, and really like it.


----------



## coyote-1

At this point I use Emeril's spice as a base and add stuff to it. It has a good balance of stuff I want: paprika, onion, garlic, salt, cumin, etc, all in one container. And it's available cheap at BJs. I add brown sugar and ground clove and a couple other things, and I'm done.


----------



## k5yac

Jeff's


----------



## abomb

I have only used one rub and it was Corky's Rib Rub from the restaraunt in Memphis. I also add pepper, seasoning salt, some Daddy Hinkles (Made in Ok). All combined gave a GREAT flavor! When I run out of Corky's I will probably buy Jeff's Rub. I hear it's the best but the guy that told me that is a doosh bag (K5YAC) so I will have to try it myself. lol.


----------



## chefrob

i use this.........low sodium - sugar free............but lots 'o flavor!

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=85410


----------



## pit 4 brains

I like to use Wild Willy's Wunderful Rub (just google it) as a starter and adjust from there. I do use blonde turbinado sugar instead of white and I ONLY use kosher salt on meat. Throw your iodized salt away or use it for animal hydes, snails and stuff like that.


----------



## deltadude

If you read 10 different internet sources or bbq books, most basic rubs for ribs are the same ingredients in varying quantities.

Since you said you tried dozens of rub recipe or store bough rubs, there is little point in sharing mine because it is a basic rub with the same basic ingredients.  I do play with the amounts of those ingredients, and sometimes even get wild and change one or two with something new.  I buy all those basic ingredients in the Sams or Costco bulk bottles, and judging from the prices I see for store bought rub I am saving a lot of money.  As for taste, no one has complained yet..

So please keep trying and when you discover that perfect blend of spices for your ultimate rub, share it so we all can giver er a taste.


----------



## mballi3011

I don't maybe you can call me lazy but my favorite rubs are store bought. The first one is Old Bay like the seafood seasoning but it's a real rub.
www.oldbay.com/Products/Old-Bay-Rub.aspx 
Then the other one is from alittle town called Lake City FL. and it'd called contrty's boyz rub and it's a local favorite rub and I like it.


----------



## mulepackin

So far I've been more than happy with Jeffs. I used a recipe I found in Outside (yeah, of all places) magazine about 10 years ago for Eisenhowers Ribs. Haven't been able to find it again, but would like to.


----------



## jennenga

I use a rub called JB's FatBoy.   Very good.  A little kick of spicy,just right, not to much!


----------



## fmcowboy

Here;s mine that I concocted over time. My family n I like it alot. have used on: ribs, butts, pork loins, brisket, poultry. give er a try.



FMCowboys – Al Purpose BBQ Rub

2 T    Kosher Salt
3 T    Brown Sugar
2 T    Granulated Garlic
1 tsp    Onion Powder
3 T    Spanish Paprika
1 tsp    Chili Powder
1 T    Gr. Black Pepper
½ tsp    Cayenne Pepper
½ tsp    Gr. White pepper

1/2tsp    dry mustard
1 tsp    gr. Cumin

Mix well and store. Rub liberally on any meat then smoke.


----------



## carpetride

Our favorite is the apple rub that I posted in this forum, but I continue to try new rubs occasionally. More recently I tried Magic Dust which is pretty good and also have bought some Bad Byron's but upon initial taste test I don't think I will use on anything but Butt's. Hog's Blues is pretty decent as well.

Lot's of good commercial rubs out there these days.


----------



## meateater

Lately I've been buying Kroger Grill Mate dry marinade, inexpensive and comes in several flavors.


----------



## solaryellow

For pork ribs I like to use this:

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/r...agic_dust.html

I still haven't found or come up with anything that satisfies me for beef ribs yet.


----------



## murman

I pulled this off the FOOD NETWORK website...

Mike Mill's magic rub...

I increased the quanities, this bill of goods will make two, one quart containers, of rub.

2 cup paprika 
1 cup kosher salt, finely ground (I used a mortar and pestel)
1 cup sugar 
1 cup powdered mustard 
1 cup chili powder 
1 cup ground cumin
1 cup granulated garlic
½ cup ground black pepper 
½ cup cayenne pepper

(Other sites list the dry mustard at the same ratio as the pepper, 1/2 cup in my case... I found this out after I made the rub)


----------



## audioxtremes

Not to be a nuthugger but I have tried many many rubs over the years, Jeff's is where it's at.


----------



## getgoing

Meat Hunter,

What do you mean by pre sweetened Kool-aid?  Is that Kool-aid straight out of the pack or sugar added to it?  Also what is 4 tsp of NOT?


----------



## gunner69

I really dont like a salty rub so for me personalyl Tony's is out... I had a great cajun rub that was perfect on EVERYTHING I ever tried it on but the guy that was making it kind of dropped off the face of the earth so I began searching for a new rub.. I love Big Ron's Hint of Houston good prices and shipping is included... Give him a shot.


----------



## pineywoods

I use Jeff's rub 99% of the time sometimes I modify it a bit for a change of pace but usually use it just like the directions say. Ya'll that are buying rub and having it shipped really should try Jeff's recipe and make your own


----------



## chisoxjim

Personally I cant see paying for anyones rub.  Ive had alot of fun this past year working on my own rubs,  its what makes my bbq unique imho.

Buy the spices, take notes, and come up with one to your tastes is my advise.


----------



## smokingriley

I have only tried 3 rubs. I used one by Stubbs and a pork rub by McCormicks they were O.K. Then I found the http://www.smoking-meat.com website and bought Jeff's Rub. Jeff's work out so good that I'm scared to try anything else. I say try Jeff's out and if you are not satisfied he has a money back gurantee.


----------



## cheesehead

I use Jeff's rub a lot. I found one that is really good. Dizzy Pig's Red Eye Express. I love this rub on Tri Tip.

Jeff


----------



## sawyerrt10

I use this one a lot!  Just ordered some more.  Great on Ribs and Brisket.

https://rudysbbq.com/store/c-3-spices.aspx


----------



## thunderdome

I too am using Jeff's w/ a mod

On a side note, this stuff is fantastic..I've been meaning to post about it


----------



## flyfishjeep

subscribing to read later...


----------



## waytoodeep03

What flavor koolaid?


----------



## mossymo

Lately Mad Hunky rub has been my rub of choice, very distinctive, mouth watering flavor that isn't too bold.

http://www.madhunkymeats.com/html/meat_rub.html


----------



## dick foster

I ain't tellin and I ain't askin either.

Is this what all that "don't ask don't tell" business is about?


----------



## big-ron

Hint of Houston works for me :)


----------



## shooter1

Anyone here ever tried any of Big-Ron's rub's? He posts on one of the other BBQ sites and seems to be a really good guy. Just curious if anyone had any experience. He offers sample specials from time to time and I thought I might check em out.


----------



## miamirick

well ive been thinking about it and my favorite rib rub was back in college,  her name was kathy


----------



## boykjo

With out a dought it is John henrys pecan rub. I buy 10 lbs at a time and vacuum seal this container ammount and refill.


----------



## hmacmill

I like to keep it simple.  I use the following recipe, i tried to replicate the flavors of Gate's without a complicated recipe.  Now, if i could find a BBQ sauce recipe i like!

8 tablespoons brown sugar tightly packed 

3 tablespoons kosher salt 

1 tablespoon chili powder 

1 teaspoon ground black pepper 

1 teaspoon chipotle pepper 

1 teaspoon onion powder

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon cumin 

1 teaspoon celery seeds


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

PLUS






About 1 part Tony's to 3 parts McCormic Pork Rub


----------



## SmokinAl

For pork, Jeff's is a great start. You can tweek it to your own tastes. For beef I just use onion powder, garlic powder, CBP, & McCormick's steak seasoning. For fish I use cajun seasoning. To keep the rub on I use yellow mustard or EVOO rubbed on first. If you find that great rub I know you'll post it for all of us to see, Right?


----------



## ecto1

Here in Houston we get a rub made by Tex-Joy called BBQ seasoning.  It is used by the Mt.Zion Missionary Baptist Church BBQ in Huntsville Texas. This is what I use when I don't have time to throw mine together.  It is actually what I used this weekend at my first cook off and the results were great as usual.  The one I make myself is a bit spicier but it is based off of one i found in a BBQ cookbook so it is basic like the rest I just add more pepper and a few other local spices.  http://www.texjoy.com/store/p/65-Bar-B-Q-Special-Seasoning-32-oz.aspx

http://www.yelp.com/biz/new-zion-missionary-baptist-church-barbeque-huntsville


----------



## desertlites

in a nut shell Meat hunter has the basic rib rub pretty much down-


----------

